
Airbnb Hosts Built Mini-Empires. Now They're Crumbling - newsreview1
https://www.wsj.com/podcasts/the-journal/airbnb-hosts-built-mini-empires-now-theyre-crumbling/530923e7-f16a-42ea-ace4-e01867a715b6
======
borkt
I have no sympathy for this. I’ve seen Airbnb cause significant housing
shortages in my area (tourism town), with the owners taking advantage of the
city’s resources without giving anything back. They provide no value (except
for undercutting our tradition BnB’s prices) and increase housing costs,
causing unskilled (and even skilled) workers to need to commute while homes
sit empty most weekdays and winters.

